# does my primer have to be the same color as my skin ?



## urbanD0LL (Apr 30, 2009)

hiii !!  i used my sephora eye primer for the first time today and i noticed it was really pale compared to me , like flesh colored or something but i just wore it because i have seen pictures of UDPP and from what I remember I think everyone uses UDPP regardless of their skin color so what is the deal exactly ?


----------



## urbanD0LL (Apr 30, 2009)

and also where do i stop applying primer, do i go all the way to the brow bone or just on the lid or it depends?


----------



## kdemers1221 (Apr 30, 2009)

i find that if i apply primer above my lid it makes it really hard to blend the crease color in because the primer grabs it before i have a chance to blend it out. i usually just do my lid and i haven't had a problem.


----------



## Titty (Apr 30, 2009)

Depending what you're going for, my friend only uses UDPP for her eyeliner so she doesn't use much.  I use more if it since I use eyeshadows all the way up to my browbone.

It doesn't matter what color it is, just as long as it makes the eyeshadow LAST longer and STAY PUT.

There is a "black" primer for eyeshadows to look darker.  Mineral Makeup, cosmetic pigments, mineral foundation, eye shadow -  I've used this for a smokey look to make it look more dramatic.


----------



## User38 (Apr 30, 2009)

I use UDPP on my lids all the way up to my eyebrows, as the product makes my eyebrow powder stick on all day too.  When I use a paint pot or smudge pot, I do not use UDPP on lids as it tends to glop up, but I do use it on the upper brow bone.


----------



## User38 (Apr 30, 2009)

ops.. primers are usually transparent although some skin primers are tinted for color correction


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 30, 2009)

UDPP dries to a natural color so it matches all skin tones


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, UDPP dries to a translucent finish. I apply the wand to my lid and blend outward so the majority of the product is on my eyelid and I get some on my crease (which tends to get very oily) and have a tiny bit on my browbone.

Now, when it comes to bases, you can never go wrong with a pale shade because it doesn't alter the shade of the shadow (like putting a colored crayon on white paper instead of on a different colored paper). I like to just keep the colored base on my lid and maybe slightly past my crease.


----------



## urbanD0LL (May 1, 2009)

so y'all are saying my primer is no good for me ?


----------



## anita22 (May 1, 2009)

It really depends what look you are going for, if *you* find it's looking too pale and you don't want that effect (ie if you can still see it underneath your other eye makeup) then don't wear it. 

Personally on me I don't really like the finish, despite being "translucent" it does look a little whitish on me. Hands down the best colour match for me is Bobbi Brown Longwear Cream Shadow in Sandy Gold. I have olive skin (NC30-35) and this is a wonderful match for my skin, and has a soft pearlescent finish (no grit or glitter). Much better than UDPP, MAC Bare Study / Bare Canvas, or anything else I've tried, and equally as longlasting.


----------

